# Tow Truck License



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

What License is needed in the uk to drive a tow truck, and I mean one where you can carry a car to where you can carry an HGV?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

crc said:


> What License is needed in the uk to drive a tow truck, and I mean one where you can carry a car to where you can carry an HGV?


Depends on the gross weight of the truck plus the weight of the car it carries, and when you passed your driving test. Those who passed before 1.1.97 can drive a commercial vehicle up to 7.5 tons (category C1) and plus trailer (C1+E), while those who passed after that date are restricted to 3.5 tons unless they have passed another test for HGV. There is no special requirement for a tow truck - just the gross weight.
The vehicles you can drive or ride and minimum ages : Directgov - Motoring


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

ok, would a tow truck which is a flatbed be a C1 and one which hitches the vehicle on a bar so it is actually towing it be C1+E?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

crc said:


> ok, would a tow truck which is a flatbed be a C1 and one which hitches the vehicle on a bar so it is actually towing it be C1+E?


Depends on the gross weight of the tow track plus the weight of the vehicle (for a flatbed) and that of the vehicle it tows. 
For C1:
_Vehicles weighing between 3,500 kg and 7,500 kg, with or without a trailer - weighing no more than 750 kg_.

For C1E:
_As category C1 but with a trailer weighing more than 750 kg. The total weight of the vehicle and the trailer together can’t weigh more than 12,000 kg. The weight of the trailer, when fully loaded, can’t weigh more than the unladen weight of the vehicle_.

Nobody can drive category C vehicles with or without a trailer without passing HGV test and meeting more stringent medical rules.

Notes on trailers: The driving licence you need to tow a caravan or trailer : Directgov - Motoring

I passed my test in mid 70s and have B, BE, C1, CIE, D1 and D1E on my licence.
Be careful, as police and highway agency are hot on trailers and routinely pull up those who may be breaking the law.


----------

